# Eugene StP movie/beer/hangout night! Late January



## macks

Towards the end of January there's going to be a night of train movies and beer and hanging out in Eugene! It's going to be at my place of residence and a lot of the details will be worked out in the first week of January when my housemates get back so I can run everything by them. However, it's looking like a few movies, a few friends, and some hanging out time. If you're in the area or want to make the trek it should be a good time - I can't for sure offer a place to stay until I run it by the house but that may be an option for people coming from out of town. 

So.. I'll post details as I get them but I'm mainly posting this to ask ya'll to reply to the thread or PM if you're interested in coming - wohoo!


----------



## dirty_feet

Oh man - I GUESS I'll go.


----------



## Lint

If Rail Kings is being shown, fucking forget it. That movie makes me punchy. 

Now, Rail Kings part III, "Curse of the Hobosexual"...that was a good movie.


----------



## dirty_feet

Widerstand said:


> Macks any new details yet?
> 
> *The list of people coming so far are:*
> Widerstand
> ArrowInOre
> dirty_feet (watch out for her she is crazy!)
> macks




DAMMIT WIDER!!! Why you always gotta call me out? These fools don't deserve a warning of any kind. JEEZ!


----------



## macks

Looks like January 30th or 31st are good dates. Anyone have strong feelings on Fri vs. Sat? If not I'll probably just pick one of those at random because it doesn't matter much to me. Seems like we could start the movie like 6-8 ish or so.

Sad news though, since I left the house projector broke.. anyone have access to one? If not we could rent a room at the university, feelings on that? People can totally crash here as long as it's not over 8-10 people and ya'll are respectful, not junkies, etc.. 

Anyway - I'll work on trying to get a projector but if anyone has one let me know ASAP! Thanks

Oh, and add 1 to the list, ran into a friend who might come, I think dirty_feet and Wider know her too. Also, I have a bunch of roomies who would be around and probably watching the movie, having some beers, hanging out, etc.


----------



## macks

We have a whirly-pop and popcorn! Also, we don't have a working microwave, haha


----------



## jokey_bogus

i should be in eugene by then, im hoping out of NC in the next few days and catching a bus if i get the funds .. randompeople welcome?


----------



## macks

Saturday January 31st, 6:00pm until whenever. 1708 Alder street (The Lorax).

Everyone that's on StP is welcome, just make sure you're respectful to my house and housemates and its all good! If you're traveling with a bunch of drunk ass gutterpunx or something it might be another issue but use your own judgement ya know. The house is cool with people crashing here the night of the get toghether so if you need a couch and a roof you got it for the night!

The projector here is a no-go and we don't have a T.V., but the show must go on so we'll find another option. We may be able to finaggle a projector so we can watch it huge or nail down another location for a non-projected version but this should be worked out in the next week..

Either way we'll all meet here and hang out, either hang here and watch the movie or go to secondary movie watching location, then come back here and chill out some more! PM me if you need my phone number for directions, questions, etc..

Wider, it's another person of the opposite gender with the same name as me, used to be roomies with mattpist in Eugene! haha


----------



## dirty_feet

ahhh...and that would be user circle_b! Ya'll missed it - she was a space cowgirl for Halloween - pretty awesome costume. Good egg indeed.


----------



## Buffalo Smiley

Hey, does anybody driving down have room left for one more person? Or when y'all other nearby leave can I travel with?


----------



## macks

Is your TV decent sized? That might work, as the projector leads are looking pretty slim. 

Yeah the date is Saturday the 31st of January, with people showing up around 6:00pm. 

Bring instruments, beer, food if you want, stuff to trade if you want, stories, jokes, etc..


----------



## macks

cool beanz Arrow. parking & sleeping in the area is fine. 

we're buying a new projector soon! hopefully it'll be here by the 31st. Arrow, I'll call you closer to the date and let you know the deal with that. thanks for offering to let us use the TV!

Wider is the movie DVD? we can set up stuff pretty easily, I'll probably try to get it all set up earlier that day.


----------



## macks

What about the folks from Roseville? And what's dirty_feet got to do eh? Lame. Also, there's some cool kids that hitch around and a few that have hopped trains that I'm pretty sure are coming.. I think if it's only 3 or 4 StP people there'll still be cool kids to kick it with.

But I mean, you've got the movies, so if you don't come it'll be just drinking beer and talking about trains/hitching which I'm totally cool with. I would say if you weren't going to come it might be worth doing it another time or something, but I think we could still have a good time with it.


----------



## dirty_feet

I have to work and so I wasn't planning on stopping by until late, like midnightish. Come on guys - you know I've got my corners to work - it gets pretty territorial here in Eugene you know - I gotta establish my dominance before the spring and summer get here for when the real dirty kids without jobs show up and try to take over my game. AHAHAah....it's just bad timing for me - I have to work that weekend so you're all left to your own devices, you'll just have to find someone else to bounce your egos off of for the night, I know, I know, I'm particularly fun and easy due to my eagerness to fit in and lack of punk points because of my heavy affinity for Justin Timberlake and U of O Duck games. AHAHAH a- I wouldn't cancel it all together - go ahead and still have it! Have some follow through and fuck around on our absent behalf. WHatever happened to staying up late anyway? Wider is an old man poo poo that goes to bed at like 9 o clock. I still planned on coming just not....until...after work....which would like...yeah....midnightish.


----------



## macks

Well shit that means you can bring us some leftovers!! 

Bring McDougall down here and get him to play us some tunes! We could have a little house show after the movie showing!


----------



## macks

Sweet. There's a brewski in it for ya anyway!


----------



## macks

The TV thing is pending, there's a new projector being ordered sometime this week, the question is will it be up and running by in a week and a half from now.. I should know by mid next week and I'll send you a PM or something and let ya know. If we end up needing your TV we'll get a DVD player all figured out ahead of time.


----------



## dirty_feet

Quick!!! Get the tar and feathers!!!!


----------



## Ananah Miss

If someone is riding down from Portal Land, or if anyone wants to bike down together, I'm in...somewhere to crash would be nice, otherwise I'll just snuggle up inna cemetery which is just fine n dandy too


----------



## Angela

I was thinking that I might have to come down there and finally meet some of yall while I'm still in Oregon, but is this thing still happening and if so when.


----------



## macks

Still happening - I'll repost the date and time and location because it's way down there in the thread..

Saturday January 31st, 6:00pm until sleep
1648 Alder Street (PM for directions)
Eugene, OR

We'll eat some food, watch a few movies about trains, then drink and play music and bullshit for a while! (Bring instruments!)

My house is cool with people from out of town crashing at the house for the night as long as you are respectful and not with a bunch of dumb crusty drunk punks. All StP people are welcome and if you're bringing a friend or something thats cool too!

Totally stoked.


----------



## the apollonia infinity

macks is having a party... and i will bring him beer!


----------



## macks

Yes Arrow, I was more referring to the packs of scumfucks that wander these parts sometimes.. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about haha. As of now it's a yes on the TV but I hope we get the projector set up soon.. bah!

And appollonia glad to see you made it to StP, find any advice on Europe yet?


----------



## Angela

macks said:


> We'll eat some food, watch a few movies about trains, then drink and play music and bullshit for a while! (Bring instruments!).



Instruments will be comin'! Hope you like old time fiddle tunes played badly on a fiddle and/or washboard. It all sounds great though with a little beer/whiskey, which I'll be sure to bring some of along with the instruments.


----------



## macks

Hell yeah! I'll have my banjo and guitar and harmonicas! I'll bet we can scrounge up enough instruments to have a nice little ruckus.


----------



## Angela

Well McDougall says that he's coming with widerstand so maybe yall won't have to put up with just my bad fiddle/washboard playin'. I'm still going to bring em though.


----------



## dime

have fun guys


----------



## Ananah Miss

I have a mandolin that I'm just starting to mess around with - my first stringed instrument, but would love someone to make er sing!
And give me a quick lesson!
I also have a harmonica - c key
And some bamboo flutes


----------



## macks

rumors of a few bands playing in the basement later that night.. this might be a fucking blast! acoustic set by mcdougall?


----------



## Ananah Miss

After checking the weather and such = rain, biking is not that appealing anymore!
Does anyone have an extra seat riding down from Portland?


----------



## dirty_feet

I'm a bad fiddle player too!!!! I won't be there till late though, and I'm not staying long...but...I'll bring my fiddle as well and we'll both make some ears bleed for sure.


----------



## macks

We got a projector!!!


----------



## macks

A little update since this is only a few days away -

If you're getting in town earlier than 6 you're welcome to come to my house early, I'm headed out to the coast on Friday night for a friends' going away party so I won't be back in Eugene until 3 or so Saturday.

The projector is up and running and awesome. 

I assume people mapquested my address or something since no one asked me for directions but if you're hitching/riding freight in..

hitching - get out close as you can to downtown, walk to bus station (10th and Oak), get on long green "EmX" bus (free) towards Springfield. Get off at either Dad's Gates or Sacred Heart stations. Walk to Alder (1 and a halfblocks before Dads Gates, 2 blocks after Patterson (Sacred Heart stop)). Walk up the numbers on Alder to 17th alley, before 17th st. Big house with the tower is it! Can't miss it.

from trainyard - walk to S end of yard where overpass is, take a left at the overpass and walk down the street until you see a bus stop (#52 Santa Clara I think). Buses going back toward the overpass&yard go to Eugene Station, it's like 1.25. Also, if you don't want to pay that you can walk to downtown station in like 25 minutes if you just follow the tracks to downtown and take a right on Oak. Follow them walking on the street though, not the tracks duhh.. 

Alright.. 6pm movies soon after, bring instruments, stories, your own booze, a friend or two if you like, some coffee to make for wider so he'll stay up and hang out with us


----------



## Ananah Miss

"some coffee to make for wider so he'll stay up and hang out with us"

check!
I just dumpstered some stumptown coffee the other night


----------



## scottyfoothill

see you all down there!

-mcdougall


----------



## Ananah Miss

Hey!
Is anyone going South after the gathering?
I'm trying to meet up with my friend in SF, so partial rides are good and I'll hitch some too! Cheers


----------



## Uncle Stinky

Y'all drunk and singin' loud yet???


----------



## Uncle Stinky

OK now, again, are y'all drunk an' singin' loud ?!?!?!?


----------



## skiptown

Hope y'all have a ragin' good time. I'd be there in a flash if i weren't shitting my guts out in a beautiful peruvian town in the middle of nowhere: no name, no water and no electricity.


----------



## macks

thanks everyone for coming! that was a rockin' good time. 

see ya'll in april! (if not sooner)


----------



## Dmac

little arrow might have liked it, but i am guessing that you had more fun without her crampin' your style. i thought she was going to kick widerstand in the shinn for me. naughty naughty!


----------



## dirty_feet

I like your avatar dmac66! Yeah - I had a great time making ears bleed with Angela's fiddle and playing beer and washboard. Macks - thank you so much! I was happy to see everyone and thanks for listening to my bad fiddle playing - I'm new at it and you were gracious musicians to hear such screechy awesomeness. See you all in April. Arrow and I will be stuffing your good for nothing scumbag faces with savory sustenance for sure....however... do BYOPB. Bring Your Own Peanut Butter.


----------



## Angela

dirty_feet said:


> I like your avatar dmac66! Yeah - I had a great time making ears bleed with Angela's fiddle and playing beer and washboard. Macks - thank you so much! I was happy to see everyone and thanks for listening to my bad fiddle playing - I'm new at it and you were gracious musicians to hear such screechy awesomeness. See you all in April. Arrow and I will be stuffing your good for nothing scumbag faces with savory sustenance for sure....however... do BYOPB. Bring Your Own Peanut Butter.



Likewise on the being gracious to bad fiddlers. Thanks for having us Macks. It was good to meet a few of you while I'm still up here in Oregon. I'm hoping that I'll make it back for the April get together but don't know for sure right now. Thanks for bringing the biscuits and gravy Arrow!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

i think i may need to attend the next one! Glad you all had fun.


----------



## dirty_feet

WHERE is the picture of me playing the fiddle like a fucking rockstar making ears bleed!?!?


----------



## scottyfoothill

you're all a swell bunch of folks. thanks for the good times!

-mcd


----------



## dirtyfacedan

WOW, looks like a ball! I'll be sure to make i down to the next one. Too bad i missed it.


----------

